# Fragen zum Bau eines Pflanzenfilters



## KamiSchami (16. Mai 2007)

hiho, ich möchte mir gerne einen pflanzenfilter bauen. eigentlich wollte ich grosse mörtelkübel (eckig) nehmen und in reihe schalten. so 3-4 stück. ansosnten bieten sich ja auch noch die pvc becken an. ab welchen volumen wasserinhalt macht es sinn und ist auch nützlich? welche schichten werden verbaut und welche pflanzen sind am besten? __ schilf hab ich ja schon gehört. dankeschöööööööööööööööööööön gruss kami


----------



## karsten. (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Bau eines Pflanzenfilters*

Hallo Kami

Das ist schon mal sehr löblich !  

dann ..

dachte ich 

*das wird so nix*   

die Probleme die ich in DER Konstruktion sehe sind:

die relativ geringen Mengen Substrat die sich untereinander wenig beeinflussen können 
den auftretenden Staudruck durch die Rohrverbindungen 
Überläufe wären besser aber dann müsste man die Mörtelkübel entsprechend übereinander anordnen. 
zur Betriebssicherheit , alle Überläufe müssten so groß angelegt sein und die Kübel mit Bypass-Systemen  ausgelegt werden , dass es bei Störungen nicht zum SuperGAU kommen kann .
Dazu kommt in den kleinen Mörtelkübeln lassen sich schwer Revision und Reinigungsvorrichtungen sowie wasserlenkende Einbauten vorsehen.

und ...


> jede Kette ist so stark wie ihr schwächstes Glied


Einfacher wäre es , sich wirklich geeignete Behältnisse zu beschaffen oder zu bauen . Das könnten im einfachsten Fall Behälter aus Schaltafeln mit Folie sein.

Als Substratstärken wird allgemein 30-60cm propagiert , Ich hab 40 cm Lava mit einer lustigen Zwangs-wasser-führung   

gebrochener Blähton , Blähschiefer , usw. soll auch gehen 

ein gewisses Mindestvolumen scheint auch wichtig um das gewünschte Milieu stabil zu erzeugen

ich sag einfach mal : > 1qm 

dann was zum Begriff Pflanzenfilter :

Pflanzen *filtern* uns gar nichts 
eine hübsche Teicherweiterung 
bringt manchmal durch Erwärmung , Störanfälligkeit usw. mehr Probleme als Nutzen . Effektiv sind richtig gebaute *bepflanzte Bodenfilter* 

schön in einem Beitrag von Jürgen bei Koi.de nachzulesen


> der wohl größte Kappes an der ganzen Geschichte ist der mehr als deutlich widerlegbare Glauben, dass alleine bereits Pflanzen eine messbare Reduktion von Stickstoffverbindungen und Phosphor bewirken. Einzig eine Algenplage vermag es eine quantitativ messbare Veränderung herbeizuführen. Und das Wachstumspotential und die Vermehrungsrate von Algen übertreffen die der höheren Pflanzen um Lichtjahre.
> 
> Bei den üblichen täglichen Futtermengen benötigt man substratlose "Pflanzenfilter" in Fußballfeldgröße um einen tatsächlichen Nutzen daraus ziehen zu können. Einige wenige Quadratmeter sind in Sachen Reinigungsleistung so etwas von uneffizient, dass selbst der Placeboeffekt nicht mehr zum tragen kommt. Wie oft düngt man eigentlich Pflanzen und welche Mengen Dünger verwendet man dazu? Wenn ich Pflanzen täglich mit mehr Nährstoffen versorge als diese verwerten können, wachsen diese dann zu Giganten heran? Wie hoch ist wohl der Stickstoffgehalt von Pflanzenmasse?
> 
> ...




wenn Du aber nicht von den Mörtelkübeln lassen kannst  

hab ich mir gedacht 

Man könnte die Teile zusätzlich in ein flaches leicht zu erstellendes
Folienbecken stellen dass sich in den Teich entwässern kann.

Dieses Becken ohne Wasserstand könnte ganz mit Kies , Blähton oder Lava gefüllt sein und den Kübel auch ordentlich Standsicherkeit verleihen .

Nun müsste man entscheiden ob die Mörtelkübel nur im Störfall ins "Kiesbett" überlaufen 
oder 
man darüber nachdenkt die Kübel permanent überlaufen zu lassen . 

zusätzlich bepflanzt könnte das sogar nett aussehen.

mal sehen was draus wird !

mfG


----------

